# feel sick on dnp??



## malcolm383 (Feb 5, 2012)

Iv been running dnp for about 8 days now. I lost around 11 pounds. But I feel like Im gonna throw up about 5 times a day . It gets worse at night. Iv used it before with no problems, and im actually running a lower dose this time. Any help would be great.
not sure I can run it much longer if this keeps up.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 5, 2012)

What dose were you at? What dose are you at now?

What does your diet look like? What supps are you taking? Also have you felt sick from the start or just more recently?


----------



## malcolm383 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was taking 800 mgs a day this cycle I'm doing 500mgs . My diet is pretty clean. I'm getting around 150 grams of protein, and 200 grams of carbs. I'm drinking about a gallon and a half of water a day. I felt ok the first 2 days then on the end of the 3rd day I got real sick. My night sweats end about 3 in the morning. I feel great when I wake up then take my caps and start feeling like shit with in an hour.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 6, 2012)

Malcolm, are you taking your doses spread out, or all at once? are you taking them with food or on an empty stomach. and also what sups are you taking?


----------



## malcolm383 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm taking it all at once, right after I eat. I'm not running any sups.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 6, 2012)

i would try spreading the doses out. is this the kind you have to make into lines, or is it capped. I dont want to promise it will be the cause, but i'm willing to bet it has something to do with it


----------



## GMO (Feb 6, 2012)

800mg of DNP is WAY too much bro.  The MAX recommended dosage is 600mg ED.  I am only taking 200mg ED and am getting great results.  Remember DNP is a poison, and in large doses, it probably would make you feel sick.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont know a lot about DNP, but damn, 500 all at once just sounds bad.
When you did 800, did you take that all at once too?


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

ive done 800mg and it feels like shit but goddam if it dont work.......in fact i ran about 20 cycles by now possibly more...........listen.....and trust me on this.....GLYCEROL is your friend


----------



## malcolm383 (Feb 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I dont know a lot about DNP, but damn, 500 all at once just sounds bad.
> When you did 800, did you take that all at once too?



I broke it up, took 400 in the morning, and 400 around 6 pm.


----------



## malcolm383 (Feb 6, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> i would try spreading the doses out. is this the kind you have to make into lines, or is it capped. I dont want to promise it will be the cause, but i'm willing to bet it has something to do with it



I cap it my self. I'm gonna try breaking it up throughout the day.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, but you are the type of person who gives DNP users a black eye.  What you're doing is stupid and reckless, I don't care how many times you've used it in the past.

This is what's known as being lazy and taking the easy way out.

Why not lower the dose and do more (or any) cardio?


----------



## malcolm383 (Feb 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Sorry, but you are the type of person who gives DNP users a black eye.  What you're doing is stupid and reckless, I don't care how many times you've used it in the past.
> 
> This is what's known as being lazy and taking the easy way out.
> 
> Why not lower the dose and do more (or any) cardio?



How do I give it a black eye?? I still eat right, lift, and do carido on it.


----------



## GMO (Feb 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Sorry, but you are the type of person who gives DNP users a black eye.  What you're doing is stupid and reckless, I don't care how many times you've used it in the past.
> 
> This is what's known as being lazy and taking the easy way out.
> 
> Why not lower the dose and do more (or any) cardio?



^^^This

You are taking a dangerously high dose bro, and as XYZ has told me in the past, this is not a sprint, but a marathon.

I am currently cutting to 6% and have been losing 1-2lbs a day just on 200mg and cardio.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> How do I give it a black eye?? I still eat right, lift, and do carido on it.


 

That you're running an insanely high dose and don't feel well.  Doesn't it make sense that if you're not feeling well, that it might be a good idea to lower the dose a little?

Do you think you could obtain the same results by using a lower dose for a longer period of time?

Just my opinion, maybe I came off wrong but it just seems totally excessive.  If I did come at you wrong, my apologies.  

I would just hate to read about someone getting hurt because they weren't careful, that's all.


----------



## malcolm383 (Feb 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That you're running an insanely high dose and don't feel well.  Doesn't it make sense that if you're not feeling well, that it might be a good idea to lower the dose a little?
> 
> Do you think you could obtain the same results by using a lower dose for a longer period of time?
> 
> ...



It's cool bro, I am going to lower my dose down to 250 a day.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah def agree with GMO, and XYZ. I prefer the longer/slower all be it SAFER route than the high dose inferno. I dont like running more than 400 of my stuff, so I could only imagine getting up to 800. Its true there are those of us out there that have a high tolerance to DNP, but they also dont have your sides.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> i would try spreading the doses out.* is this the kind you have to make into lines, or is it capped*. I dont want to promise it will be the cause, but i'm willing to bet it has something to do with it


   holy shit there is dnp you gotta cut into lines? whats next? we gonna rock it up and smoke it?


----------

